# Malawi geisha



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

Does anybody know a good roaster where I can get these beans from at a reasonable price?

I had some a couple of years ago from Hasbean and was very impressed and they only cost about a fiver for 250g.

They then seemed to disappear for a while, but a few sites have started selling them again now but the price has doubled on the sites I'm familiar with, and the ones that seem to still have them for around a fiver seem mostly to be charity websites who don't make any mention of fresh roasting.

H R Higgins have them at £10 for 250g. Does anybody have experience of ordering from them? I've never ordered from Higgins before as they seem to be uncompetitive price wise, but if others recommend them I'll give them a go.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know a good roaster where I can get these beans from at a reasonable price?
> 
> ...


I've seen it come and go from hasbean. With it being a seasonal crop it will probably come back on at some time.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Artisan roast also seem to be doing one at present. Haven't tried it but have had a few of their other coffees which were lovely. http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/chisi


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

We had this last year and it was one of my favourite all time coffees. I know there is an importer in the UK with some, so we might buy up some stock soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anybody know a good roaster where I can get these beans from at a reasonable price?
> 
> ...


Try this link from atkinsons . It's a Malawi geisha

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/200/malawi-aaa-mzuzu-geisha.htm


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coffee Magic (member of this forum) of Norfolk stocks Malawi Geisha http://www.coffeemagic.co.uk £5.50 for 250 grams + postage


----------



## napordeo (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks for your help


----------

